# Question about my new Glock



## re223 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm new to the world of Glocks and I just bought my first Glock, the Glock 19. I bought it from galleryofguns.com and had my local dealer fulfill the order. I received the gun in the official Glock case, sealed with the bar code sticker. However, upon it's initial inspection I noticed that it had some wear right out of the box before I had even pulled the slide back. The bluing was worn down to the bare metal in a straight line across the front end on the top of the chamber(right next to wear it's stamped 9x19). It looks like this is wear the slide meets the chamber, but is it normal for the gun to have this kind of wear right out of the box and should I be concerned. It's more pronounced on the sides of the top of the chamber than in the middle. Also, I received a small envelope torn open with two spent casings inside the case with the paperwork. I have no idea why the envelope was already torn open but do you know what these are for? Thanks for the help. - Steve-


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

The two spent casings will be from the rounds that were test fired at the factory. Got 'em with mine too, in a little unsealed manilla envelope. Those aren't anything to be concerned with.

As for the wear on your slide....I haven't a clue. My G23 was new like yours and it didn't have any wear on it at all. Does the gun appear to have been fired? Does it stll have that copper colored packing grease on the inside of the slide?

Sounds as if you have a factory defect, would be my first guess. I would imagine if you send it back to Glock and explain that you got it new that way they should take care of it for you.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I don't have a clue on the odd wear either, but if you post some pictures, I'm sure some of the more experienced Glock guys here can give you an idea of what you're looking at. And the rest of us won't mind drooling over your new gun. :mrgreen:

Ditto to what Thanatos said about the spent casings. I believe some states require that new handguns be sold with spent casings from that weapon, but I'm not sure as to the details. The dealer probably opened the envelope to confirm they were in there.

KG


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I just picked up my Glock 19 about 4 days ago and noticed the same thing. Its not noticable by just looking at it, but if you take the slide off u notice it on the underside. Guess we both got from the same batch. Its a bit annoying since its a brand new gun but I'm not going to worry about it. I haven't fired it yet and can't imagine it being an issue. If it is, I will definitely give them a call.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

You are correct. Some states require spent casings by supplied with a new gun to speed up balistics testing in cases of a shooting/homocide.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

precisioncg said:


> You are correct. Some states require spent casings by supplied with a new gun to speed up balistics testing in cases of a shooting/homocide.


So I wonder if you buy a Wolf or Barsto replacement barrel do they have to test fire it to?

No - the weapon is test fired from the factory for quality assurance purposes and the casings are sent with the pistol for your satisfaction that they have done their job.

It is not unusual for the bluing to come off a barrel after being fired. Metal against metal. If there are no deep gouges only the bluing scratched off then I say it is normal wear and tear.:smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

u say the envelope was "torn" open? sir i think u may have recieved a USED gun. i have owned 5 glocks 1 of which was used (G26) and all of them showed no wear on the top of the chamber, check the breech face and see if there is any wear on it also check for any other kind of oil or grease other than the stock copper glock grease, also check the feed ramp and see if there is any wear on it as well.....on that note you may have gotten a never fired other than at the factory display gun that people handle and rack the slide and dry fire it.

hope this helps
knox c


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Looking into the casing issue further, I found that at least Maryland requires that the manufacturer include spent shell casings with new handguns, at least one of which is provided by the dealer to the state police for entry in a ballistics database:

http://www.mcrkba.org/CasperRTaylorJr/4.html
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-19212829.html

If you live in a state with some similar requirement, I'd bet that's why the envelope was open. It sounds like the dealer would have had to get into there before he could sell the weapon.

I have no idea what they'd do if you replaced the barrel...I wouldn't put it past them to make up some requirement that you provide a casing if you do, though. :smt076

KG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing articles. How distinct can one be in determining the firing pin fingerprints on shell casings?

Must be new technology. To be able to differentiate between one shell casing fired in one weapon from another just by looking at the firing pin strike on the primer? Seems to me that may change over time or from dirt or lack of maintenance.

Interesting link - FirearmsID.com

And here I always thought they had to recover the bullet to compare the lands and grooves impressions.:watching:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Amazing articles. How distinct can one be in determining the firing pin fingerprints on shell casings?
> 
> Must be new technology. To be able to differentiate between one shell casing fired in one weapon from another just by looking at the firing pin strike on the primer? Seems to me that may change over time or from dirt or lack of maintenance.
> 
> ...


Very nice! :anim_lol:

I never said that it makes sense, just saying why his casings got torn open...in fact, MD also has a committee to report yearly to the legislature on technology that "makes a firearm inoperable to anyone other than the authorized user". At least they're bright enough to recognize _that _one doesn't exist in any reliable form yet.

KG


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds like a used gun ,that's why sometimes you are better off buying locally and maybe paying a little extra


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow thios post is old. Anyway...Don't gallery of guns have a no question return policy? I would have taken it up with them long ago....


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

kg333 said:


> Very nice! :anim_lol:
> 
> I never said that it makes sense, just saying why his casings got torn open...in fact, MD also has a committee to report yearly to the legislature on technology that "makes a firearm inoperable to anyone other than the authorized user". At least they're bright enough to recognize _that _one doesn't exist in any reliable form yet.
> 
> KG


Those guys must have watched Judge Dredd!:anim_lol:

Their probably waiting on that new gun technology that laser etches the users name and address on the casing as they fire it.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Amazing articles. How distinct can one be in determining the firing pin fingerprints on shell casings?
> 
> Must be new technology. To be able to differentiate between one shell casing fired in one weapon from another just by looking at the firing pin strike on the primer? Seems to me that may change over time or from dirt or lack of maintenance.
> 
> ...


Good point, of course. I read many years ago, however, that the markings made to the base of the casing from recoiling into the face of the firing pin housing are a distinct and reliable method of identifying the gun from which that bullet casing was fired. If that info is correct, changing the gun barrel wouldn't prevent ballistic identification. You would have to change the entire receiver, which is more problematic to say the least.


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*Used?*

When I bought mine it was new and the envelope wasn't open. The casings envelope was sealed too. There was factory grease on the gun as well. I looked at a .38 Special revolver and could tell it had been fired but was advertised as new. It was very dirty and smelled like the range. How bout that?


----------

